# Big Shot bikes?



## bicyclerepairman (Mar 12, 2003)

Anyone here had any experience(s) with these folks? Web based business.


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

Never heard of 'em. A few interesting tidbits from the website:

"Each frame is made of post-consumer recycled steel and forged into *high-tensile *strength frame tubes. All tubes are precision tig welded for maximum strength."

"_Doublestar_ rims... _Quando _hubs... _Radius _brakes..."

"You’ve seen the way that bike messengers glide effortlessly in and out of traffic in a show of defiance and freedom amongst the stagnating lines of endless cars shackled to the grind of the daily commute... Fixie bikes are probably best known for their uniqueness and variety... Big Shot Bikes lets you express your self with your own custom bike, build one today and join the single speed revolution."


Hoo boy.


----------



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

they have been spamming my local craigslist recently. i'm in NC. they are in CO. screw 'em!


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*ad*



bicyclerepairman said:


> Anyone here had any experience(s) with these folks? Web based business.


Come on, they are "the ultimate chique in today’s urban jungle"! 

Any shop that calls a "custom bike" one where you get to pick your rim and grip colors won't be getting any business from me.

Got to love their ad. Lots of gold:

Fixed gear bikes are single speed bikes that have become the *ultimate chique in today’s urban jungle*. You’ve seen the way that bike messengers glide effortlessly in and out of traffic in a show of *defiance and freedom* amongst the stagnating lines of endless cars shackled to the grind of the daily commute. Whether you are new to fixed gear bikes or are a seasoned cyclist, fixed gear road bikes will allow you to finally break free of the daily grind with the ultimate in riding experiences. 

Fixies are simple and elegant. Simplicity means reliability. These single speed bikes have clean lines and a genuine beauty which springs from their lack of complexity. More akin to their high end track bike cousins, fixed gear bikes are stripped to the bare requirements of pedaling, steering and rolling. Fixies are becoming more popular as more people discover the joy of riding single speed bikes and fixed gear road bikes. 
*Fixie bikes are probably best known for their uniqueness and variety.* You will see fixed gear bikes in the city with dropped handlebars, but you will also see fixies with flat handlebars and fixie bikes with and *without brakes*. What ever your style , Big Shot Bikes lets you express your self with your own *custom bike*, build one today and join the single speed revolution


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Not much in the way of spec. Looks a lot like the Republic operation. Suck the kids in with lots of colors and a cheap price.

The two Republics we've seen in our shop led us to advise the parents who bought them to send them back. Chainlines 7+mm out, bb's that would do a WalMart beach cruiser proud, headsets wildly maladjusted, etc.

You get what you pay for.


----------

